# Manual do gentoo em portugues

## novatterra

Olá pessoal, tudo bem?

Saudações à galera Gentooniana,

Galera, 

seguinte

resolvi traduzir o handbook, como eu já leio na net que a muito tempo não tem atualização do handbook pro portugues, descobri uma versão do handbook que segundo o site (gentoo wiki) tinha sua ultima atualização datada de 23 de fevereiro de 2013, sendo assim, cheguei a conclusão que o handbook em inglês está atualizadíssimo, então decidi colocà-lo a disposição do povo brazuca e nossos considerados portugas. aqui entra minhas dúvidas:

1. Vcs acham que eu estou perdendo meu tempo ou realmente esse trabalho pode ser interessante? Por que?

2. Como posso fazer pra disponibilizar o material já traduzido pro pessoal, (visto que não tenho site, blog ou qualquer coisa do gênero)?

3. Seria melhor eu ir disponibilizando a medida que vou traduzindo ou traduzir tudo primeiro e depois postar em algum lugar?

depois que eu terminar eu penso em traduzir tb uns artigos bem interessantes que eu encontrei no Gentoo Wiki,

por favor pessoal, comentem, critiquem, sugiram, enfim, sou aberto aos comentários de vcs.

grd abraço.

Sandro Souza (Slacker convertido Gentoo)

----------

## tomk

Moved from Documentation, Tips & Tricks to Portuguese.

----------

## novatterra

Poxa, será que alguém poderia pelo menos me responder se vale a pena traduzir o handbook? se eu estiver fazendo algo que não é de interesse de ninguém então estou perdendo meu tempo! 54 pessoas viram o comentário e ninguém falou nada!

----------

## njsg

O projecto de documentacão há-de te poder ajudar melhor.

Se vale a pena? Sim, vai ser útil para quem precise de instrucões em português. O melhor é falares com alguém do projecto de documentacão

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gdp/international.xml

Há uma mailing list e um canal de IRC na freenode (#gentoo-doc). Se tiveres tempo para esperar (várias horas, não vá as pessoas não estarem à frente do computador), pergunta lá. Caso contrário, manda um mail para a mailing list.

Não fiques desmotivado por não teres recebido nenhum comentário. É possível que haja muita gente que não venha aos fóruns. Aliás, acho que ainda não tinha vindo aqui em 2013!

----------

## RicKen

Para mim seria útil com certeza. Embora possa cair na teoria do Tostines (tem pouca tradução porque tem poucos usuários ou tem poucos usuários porque tem pouca documentação), eu acredito que se tivesse mais documentações em português mais gente usaria o Gentoo.

----------

## miltinho

Também queria embarcar nessa, até andei traduzindo várias páginas, mas ao ver a quantidade total, chega até a desanimar, eu até digito bem, so que textos muito longos cansam e tiram um pouco do prazer da tradução, eu também não tenho nenhuma forma de disponibilizar na internet o resultado, e eu acabo esquecendo de dar continuidade e ele fica perdido num mar de outros arquivos de tantos outros projetos meus.

Depois de fazer todo o processo de instalação do gentoo, eu percebo que é muito fácil instalar ele, a tal ponto que pensei até mesmo em criar um script para facilitar o processo de instalação, e fazer todo o processo de configuração e usando alguma interface amigável, mesmo que em modo console.

----------

## njsg

Deixem alguma nota na mailing list ou no IRC a perguntar se há mais interessados. Pode ser que haja gente suficiente para comecar alguma coisa.

É um trabalho grande e pesado, mas com várias pessoas já dá para cada um fazer um bocado.

(Eu pessoalmente não tenho tempo, e também dou-me bem com o inglês, pelo que acabo a usar tudo directamente no inglês.)

Penso que havia também um canal #gentoo-br na freenode?

----------

## mouni

Creio que é uma grande iniciativa. Tenho colegas meus que não usam Gentoo Linux por não terem manuais em Pt-pt/br.

Esse tipo de coisas exige sempre um grande esforço, onde acredito que seja depois recompensado.

----------

